# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Hỏi đáp >  Nhà hàng nào ở Vũng Tàu ngon bổ rẻ??? Help

## Cuubi81

Lần trước mình có đi Vũng Tàu chung với đám bạn, ra ngoài ấy bị chặt chém tả tơi. Mình lại thuê khách sạn ở bãi trước, đi mãi đi mãi chẳng có gì ăn. Bọn mình đành ghé vào KFC ngay gần trạm tàu cánh ngầm, làm 1 chầu gà chiên giòn (tuy chất lượng và cách phục vụ không chỗ nào làm mình chê được) nhưng bọn mình đành ngậm ngùi chấp nhận không thưởng thức được vị của biển. Tiếc mãi. 
Kỳ này mình chuẩn bị đi, nhưng lại không biết chỗ nào ăn hợp lý, giá cả vừa rẻ chất lượng. Mình thực sự không muốn lại ngơ ngác như kỳ trước, ai giúp mình, tư vấn mình với?????

----------


## cuumuoi51

Mình chỉ biết 1 chỗ ăn kem AliBABA thôi!!

----------


## Cuubi81

Ặc, mình thích ăn KFC hơn là đồ biển. Chẳng biết sao, nếu mình là bạn thì mình chỉ thích ăn KFC thôi

----------


## yeudulich123

> Lần trước mình có đi Vũng Tàu chung với đám bạn, ra ngoài ấy bị chặt chém tả tơi. Mình lại thuê khách sạn ở bãi trước, đi mãi đi mãi chẳng có gì ăn. Bọn mình đành ghé vào KFC ngay gần trạm tàu cánh ngầm, làm 1 chầu gà chiên giòn (tuy chất lượng và cách phục vụ không chỗ nào làm mình chê được) nhưng bọn mình đành ngậm ngùi chấp nhận không thưởng thức được vị của biển. Tiếc mãi. 
> Kỳ này mình chuẩn bị đi, nhưng lại không biết chỗ nào ăn hợp lý, giá cả vừa rẻ chất lượng. Mình thực sự không muốn lại ngơ ngác như kỳ trước, ai giúp mình, tư vấn mình với?????


*Chào bạn, dưới đây là 1 vài địa điểm ăn uống tại Vũng Tàu ngon và rẻ, mình xin chia sẻ với bạn.*
*Ăn sáng*
_Mì thảy Nghiệp Ký_. Địa chỉ: 127 Ba Cu, đoạn gần bãi trước Vũng Tàu.
_Phở Bình_ trên đường Trương Công Định (đoạn cắt Nguyễn Du).

*Hải sản*
_Q__uán Ốc Nóc trên đường Nam Kỳ Khởi Nghĩa (gần bến xe khách Tp.Vũng Tàu)__: hải sản dân dã, bình dân._
_Quán lẩu đầu cá Bảy Giai_ đường 34/8 Hoàng Hoa Thám, P. 2, ăn ngon rẻ.
_Hồng Vân_ 19 Hoàng Hoa Thám
_Quán Vườn Xoài_, chuyên gỏi cá mai, vô hẻm trên đường Hoàng Hoa Thám, đầu hẻm đối diện với quán Hồng Vân, cạnh hẻm là quán Lẩu đầu cá Bảy Giai
_Quán Lan Rừng_ đường Trần Hưng Đạo
_Quán Gành Hào_ (3 Trần Phú, Bãi Dứa): khung cảnh đẹp, hải sản không quá đắt
_Lẩu cá đuối, ếch_ 46 Trương Công Định
_Lẩu cá 40 Trương Công Định_. Giá tham khảo 60.000 – 100.000 VND /nổi lẩu. Lẩu cá đuối và cá đuối chiên giòn
_Quán hải sản Lệ Dung_ đường Trần Hưng Đạo
_Thành Phát 1_ ở khu Sao Mai. Hải sản tươi ngon, giá cũng được, hơi xa.
_Ốc A Đồng_, 7C Lê Hồng Phong, có các món ốc giá từ 45.000 VND, lẩu hải sản.
_Ốc Năm Tầng_, A12 Nguyễn Thái Học, món đặc sắc là sò lụa xào mỡ hành/tỏi/sa tế.

*Bánh khọt*
_Bánh khọt Bà Hai, đường Trần Đồng (Châu Văn Tiếp cũ)__._
_Bánh khọt Gốc Vú Sữa (14 Nguyễn Trường Tộ)__,_ _chỉ bán vào các ngày thứ 7, chủ nhật và các ngày lễ_
_Quán bánh khọt 41 (đường Nguyễn Trường Tộ)._

*Các món khác*

_Quán Vườn Bàng trên đường Nguyễn Thái Học rẽ vào có món thịt nướng kiểu Nga và salát Nga rất ngon, ngoài ra còn có_ _đặc sản_ _món mực chiên giòn__,_ _giá cả khá bình dân._ 

_Quán bia Vũng tàu No1 (bia seaman) đường Nguyễn Thái Học rẽ vào. Giá cả vô cùng bình dân và có 3 món ngon là đùi cừu nướng giấy bạc, cừu xào riếng và xúc xích Nga nướng.

Quán Ghềnh Hào trên đường Hạ_ _L__ong__,__ quán rộng và không gian đẹp._ _V__ào các ngày cuối tuần thì nên đặt trước qua điện thoai, quán có_ _đặc sản_ _món hào nướng phô mai hoặc hào chấm mù t__ạt,_ _cá lóc hấp bầu_ _cuốn__ bánh tráng__._

_Ă__n_ _sáng,_ _trưa bình dân thì đến các khách sạn thuộc hệ thống khách sạn Sơn Thịnh (đường Lê Hồng P__h__ong, Trương Công Định, Phan Chu Trinh__)_

_Phố ăn đêm Đồ Chiểu với nhiều món bình dân._

*Ngoài ra, bạn có thể m**ua hải sản* *về* *tự nấu nướng* tại chợ Xóm Lưới, đường Phan Bội Châu. đây là chợ tạm, bán hải sản do ghe thuyền đánh bắt về cho dân địa phương nên tuy nhỏ nhưng rất phong phú, giá cả phải chăng, nói đúng giá, không chặt chém. Chợ bán nhiều loại hải sản nhất vào lúc 6 – 7 giờ sáng và 5 – 6 giờ chiều
Mọi thông tin cần tư vấn, bạn vui lòng liên hệ:

CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN FIDITOUR
Số 129 Nguyễn Huệ, Quận 1, Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh
Website : www.fiditour.com
Điện thoại: (+84-8) 3914 1414
Phone: 0909.581.762/ Ms.Linh – Sale Online
Skype: fiditour.touronline14
Yahoo: fiditour.touronline14
Email:yenlinh@fiditour.com
Chúc các bạn có chuyến đi vui vẻ.

----------


## Cuubi81

Cám ơn bạn thông tin thật là bổ ích!1

----------


## Vung Tau P&T HOTEL

Chào Bạn!
Bạn có thể ghé Khách Sạn Bưu Điện Vũng Tàu (3 Sao)
Nếu bạn có nhu cầu Nghĩ lại có thể liên hệ chúng tôi với Giá phòng ưu đãi.
Ngoài ra, Nhà Hàng của chúng tôi có thể cung cấp và tư vần các món Hải Sản theo yêu cầu của bạn với giá hỗ trợ, để đảm bảo ko có tình trạng chặt chém và vệ sinh an toàn thực phẩm.
Bạn co thể vào Website: Hotel Vung Tau để tham khảo thêm
Hoặc gọi số 0917600156 or 0934161331 (Mr Quân) để được giảm giá trên hệ thống bán hàng online của Khách Sạn nha bạn.
Kính mời!

----------


## hangnt

Du lịch Vũng Tàu trước nay vẫn nổi tiếng là đất hoạt động rầm rộ của chặt chém. Vì vậy, tìm được những quán ăn ngon và "nói không với chặt chém" là điều mong mỏi của bất cứ ai khi đến với Thành phố biển này.

Sau đây, Didau xin giới thiệu 35 quán ăn ngon, đã được đánh giá rất tốt của nhiều người yêu du lịch trên các diễn đàn, giúp mọi người thỏa sức ăn chơi, không lo chặt chém:

** Các món ăn nhẹ (bún, cháo, phở, bánh,...)*



Bánh khọt - món ăn rất được yêu thích ở Vũng Tàu
1. Bánh khọt Bà Hai, số 46 - Trần Đồng. quán khá ít khách nhưng ngon, rẻ, bánh chiên ít mỡ nên không ngấy. 
2. Bánh khọt Gốc Vú Sữa, số 14 - Nguyễn Trường Tộ. Quán này rất nổi tiếng, lúc nào cũng đông khách, thường phải chờ khá lâu. (hình như gần đó có quán Cây Vú Sữa, chắc nhái quán Gốc Vú Sữa đây, các bạn lưu ý nhé)
3. Phở Bình, ngã tư đường Trương Công Định - Nguyễn Du. ngon và rất đông khách.
4. Phở Quyền, nằm trên đường Thống Nhất. Phở Huỳnh, nằm trên đường Đội Cấn. Phở Mạnh, nằm gần tượng đài liệt sỹ. Các quán này đều rất ngon, giá hợp lý. Quán phở Mạnh nấu phở theo hương vị Bắc, rất ngon và lạ miệng. 
5. Bún chả Hà Nội, số 32 - Lê Lai. Món bún chả rất giống vị ở Hà Nội. Có lẽ đầu bếp quán này là người Bắc
6. Cuối đường Đồ Chiểu có nhiều quán bún. Ở đây nấu bún ta với thịt bò, ăn rất ngon và rẻ, miễn phí trà đá. Không biết có phải do khẩu vị của người Vũng Tàu không nhưng e thấy hơi mặn, nhưng không sao, vắt nhiều chanh chút vẫn ngon. 
7. Quán hủ tiếu, bánh canh trên đường Bà Triệu. Bánh canh và hủ tiếu ở đây ngon hơn nhiều quá trong Sài Gòn. 
8.Mì thảy Nghiệp Ký, số 127 đường BaCu. Bác chủ quán khá lớn tuổi, nhìn rất phúc hậu và vui vẻ. Quán mì Nghiệp Ký nổi tiếng thơm ngon ở Vũng Tàu, quán rất đông, ra vào tấp nập nhưng phục vụ nhanh và chu đáo. 



Bác chủ quán Nghiệp Ký đang biểu diễn thảy mì
9.Quán bánh mì ở góc đường Đồ Chiểu - Lý Thường Kiệt (không có tên), chủ quán tên Yến. Quán này chỉ mở vào buổi tối (18-24h), có bánh mì, xôi. Nước sốt và Pate ở đây rất ngon, hiếm đâu ngon bằng (quan điểm chủ quan thôi). Quán rất đông khách, phải chờ khá lâu. 
10. Cháo bồ câu, số 56 - Đồ Chiểu. Đủ cả 3 tiêu chí: ngon bổ rẻ. 
11. Quán mì Tàu, nằm trên đường Bacu. Ông chủ ở đây hay vừa nấu mì vừa biểu diễn, tung mì lên cao rồi hứng, nhìn vui mắt. (các bạn lưu ý, đây là quán Mì Tàu trên đường BaCu, không phải BaCu quán trên đường Hoàng Hoa Thám nhé)
12. Quán Alibaba, ở khu Đồ Chiểu (không nhớ rõ địa chỉ). Có nhiều món kem, sinh tố,...rất ngon, ăn vào nghiện luôn. 
13. Quán A Khèn, cũng ở khu Đồ Chiểu. Kem và sinh tố ở quán này thì nổi tiếng rồi, các món bánh ở đây cũng rất ngon, giá cả hợp lý. Nói chung rất ok.

** Cơm*

14. Cơm Niêu Hoa Sữa, 569/19A - Nguyễn An Ninh. Hơi đắt chút nhưng rất ngon. 
15. Cơm phần quán Phú Vinh, số 10 - Lý Tự Trọng.
16. Cơm Ngọc Anh - Bãi Dứa. Quán khá nhỏ nhưng vị trí rất đẹp, phục vụ chu đáo, giá cả hợp lý.
17. Mái Lá Quán,  số 12 - Phan Văn Trị, ngay trung tâm bãi sau. Quán mới mở nhưng uy tín, rất đông khách. Quán có đủ các món điểm tâm, trưa, tối. Khá ngon và giá cả cũng hợp lý. 
18. Quán 95,  số 36 - Trần Hưng Đạo. Thơm ngon bổ, được cái giá cả hợp lý, phục vụ chuyên nghiệp và tận tình. 
19. Quán Nhà Lá, nằm trên đường Nguyễn An Ninh. Khá ngon mà giá cả rất bình dân. 
20. Quán cơm tấm Hướng Dương, nằm trên đường Nam Kỳ Khởi Nghĩa. Hạt cơm bé xíu, ăn rất lạ, (lần đầu ăn cơm tấm ^^), giá cũng rất ok. 



Món cơm tấm thịt nướng ở nhà hàng Hướng Dương
** Hải Sản*

21. Quán Tre - Bãi Dâu, nằm trên đường Hạ Long. 
22. Quán Gành Hào - Bãi Dứa, số 3 - Trần Phú: Vị trí rất đẹp, giá cả hợp lý (không quá đắt). 
23. Vựa hải sản Phụng San, Thành Phát, số 2 - Trần Phú. Các vựa Hải Sản ở đây khá nhiều và rẻ, đa phần mọi người đến đây mua hải sản về tự chế biến hoặc làm quà. 
24. Quán lẩu - hải sản, số 342 - Trần Phú. Lẩu, hải sản ăn rất ngon, giá khá rẻ, ăn 1 lần là nhớ. :p
25. Quán Thuyền Chài, số 48 - Trần Hưng Đạo. Quán này ăn rất được, đồ hải sản rất tươi, ngon.
26. Nhà bè Long Sơn. Cho bác nào chịu khó đi xa, TP. Vũng Tàu khoảng hơn 30km (30' đi xe). Ăn hải sản trên nhà bè. Hải sản được nuôi ngay bên dưới, khách gọi là bắt lên chế luôn, tươi ngon. Ngon nhất là món hàu, tươi, ngọt và rất béo.
27. Quán BaCu, trên đường Hoàng Hoa Thám. Đây là quán một trong số ít quán ăn ngon, giá hợp lý trên đường Hoàng Hoa Thám, bởi đây là con đường nổi tiếng nhiều "đao phủ". Quán nhìn sang trọng, phục vụ tốt, món ăn ngon, lạ và cái chính là giá cả hợp lý, cũng tương đương so với các nhà hàng khác. 
28. Quán Đại Lợi, trên đường Trương Công Định. Tuy view không được đẹp nhưng được cái đồ ăn ngon, quán sạch sẽ, rộng rãi, mát mẻ, phục vụ khá chu đáo. 
29. Bè Hào Hải Lưu, nằm bên cầu Long Sơn. Hải sản ngon mà giá cả rất hợp lý, rẻ hơn nhiều quán ở Vũng Tàu. Nếu đến quán, bạn hãy thử thưởng thức món hào và tôm đùng Long Sơn, ngon có tiếng. 
30. Quán ốc Nốc, nằm trên đường Nam Kỳ Khởi Nghĩa. Ốc và hải sản ngon, vừa miệng, giá cả phải chăng. Đặc biệt có món Càng cúm trứng vịt muối (chẳng biết có viết đúng không nữa) rất đặc biệt, ngon và lạ miệng. 

** Lẩu*

31. Quán lẩu cá đuối, ếch. Số 46 - Trương Công Định. Ở đây có món ếch xào lăn hay cá đuối xào xả ớt rất ngon. 
32. Quán Trận,  số 7 - Nam Kỳ Khởi Nghĩa. Có món lẩu cá đuối và cá đuối chiên giòn chấm nước mắm me, giá rẻ mà ăn rất ngon. 

** Món nướng kiểu Nga*

33 & 34. Quán Việt Nga và quán Vườn Bàng ở đường Nguyễn Thái Học. 2 quán này có món thịt nướng kiểu Nga. Thịt heo miếng, sườn xiên nướng, miếng thịt to, thơm lừng, ăn kèm salad Nga và khoai tây chiên vàng giòn.
35. Tê Giác quán, trên đường Lê Hồng Phong. Quán sạch sẽ, đồ ăn rất ngon mà không quá đắt. Quán thường đông vào các buổi tối. 

_Ps: Theo kinh nghiệm của nhiều người dân địa phương cũng như những du khách hay đến Vũng Tàu, có một vài kinh nghiệm bạn nên tham khảo:_ 

Nên ăn ở các cửa hàng trong thành phố, hạn chế ăn ở các bãi biển bởi ở đây rất nhiều đao phủ, chặt chém không ghê tay.Không nên ăn ở các quán "cơm bình dân" vì thực tế đa phần các quán, món ăn và cơm thì bình dân nhưng giá không hề bình dân. Các bạn nên chọn những nhà hàng lịch sự, sang trọng ở trong thành phố vì đa phần các nhà hàng này đều ý thức được 2 chữ "uy tín".

----------

